# new barrel



## tino (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi awhile back i let my friend barrow my beeman and he drop it and the scope fell of so i tryed to sight it back in,and the barrel is bent like no other.Ill go to shoot and it will go 5 feet one way or the other. I just wanted to know if i could buy a new one.Ty


----------



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

sorry tino,

your beeman is pretty much junk now.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

tino, is that guy still your friend?


----------

